# Bamboo Shrimp Filtering



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Caught these little guys in the act


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It's very cool to watch them do their thing, isn't it ? Great video ! I've had problems with my compact camera filming this action, so nicely done.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> It's very cool to watch them do their thing, isn't it ? Great video ! I've had problems with my compact camera filming this action, so nicely done.


Thank you...still figuring this camera out but it seems to be performing the way I want it to. I went through a lot of cameras and research before I found this one. Canon T3i...pretty good value now


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice video, I've got the same shrimp and am a big _fan_ of them.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice, like a bunch of kids playing catchers in the field.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That's nice to hear. I got a T3i for Christmas, as it happens, but haven't had much time to play with it yet. So now I'm really looking forward to seeing what it can do.


----------

